# Severely Underweight Need Help! 5 ft 7 and 100 lbs :(



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm 18 years old. I'm 5 ft 7 in. and 100 lbs (45 kgs), BMI says I'm severely underweight, my friends say I look like a skeleton. that's why I don't go out much. I tried Optimum Nutrition Whey 100% Gold Protein a few months back for 1 month and it did nothing,

Someone told me that Mega Mass could do the trick, I went to the store, got Weider Mega Mass 4000, the box says 1 Scoop in 2% Milk. Now I don't know what is 2% milk (I don't think we get it in India). So I took it in the normal milk we get here and after a few days observation I found that after taking a Shake of Mega Mass in normal milk (cow milk) I get Lose Motions  that's why I stopped taking it for a while but then I thought I'd take it in Water so for the last few days I'm taking it in water without any problem.

I don't go to gym. I need some help I Seriously want to gain weight. What should I do 

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## flashinglights (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have asthma? Just avoid milk. Drink it with water and see if that helps. You'll still get a great deal of calories. Good luck.


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> Do you have asthma? Just avoid milk. Drink it with water and see if that helps. You'll still get a great deal of calories. Good luck.



Nope I don't have Asthma, I do have Back Pain (that's because I sit on the computer for around 15+hours/day) but I don't think that's the reason for the lose motions


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Want to gain weight.... eat more.


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Want to gain weight.... eat more.



I actually try to but I don't feel like eating. btw some of my friends told me that drink beer and with it eat chicken... Don't if it works but sounds weird to me drink beer for gaining weight


----------



## go4kj (Jan 7, 2009)

Zerosleep, I feel for you.  I grew up in India.  Food there does not have labels on it like the food here does, so it is diffucult to figure stuff out.    

Simplify things.  To get big, you will have to eat big & lift weights.  Read the stickies on this website to set up a good workout program that focuses on compound body movements.

Insted of eating 3 meals(like everybody in India does), eat more frequently.  It will be very difficult to keep track of your calories, so I would say eat as much as you can without throwing up.    

Monitor and evaluate your progress every few weeks.  With the right training regimen and abundance of calories, you should gain weight.

Good luck....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Zerosleep said:


> I actually try to but I don't feel like eating. btw some of my friends told me that drink beer and with it eat chicken... Don't if it works but sounds weird to me drink beer for gaining weight




Post a typical day of eating


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Post a typical day of eating



Okay to start with, I wake up at 6 am go to college (don't eat anything) during the college break I might eat a burger or sometimes nothing. Come back from college at 1 PM have my Lunch which generally consist of Rice, Curry and Fish or chicken then eat a Banana or 2. At around 6-7 PM eat some biscuits or some other snack or just got with friends eat some junk food outside. 9 - 9:30 PM have my Dinner which consist of the same thing that I had during my dinner (although most of the times I miss my dinner coz the junk food I eat, makes me feel my stomach is full and I might just overeat so I skip dinner most of the times)

that's it.. I know my daily eating sucks but I'm trying to get out of. Is there any medicine out there that will make me feel hungry, if there is then I'll probably buy it and try it out


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Vitamin B12* might help.


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> *Vitamin B12* might help.



OMG!
The symptoms of Vitamin B12 Deficiency

Diarrhea
Numbness and tingling of hands and feet
Loss of appetite
Shortness of breath
Paleness
Weakness
Fatigue
Sore mouth and tongue
Memory Loss

These are just wat I think is happening to me ! thanks for pointing out the Deficiency, Nigeepoo


----------



## go4kj (Jan 7, 2009)

Your diet sucks big time buddy.  No wonder you are skinny.  Fix your diet, eat well balanced meals every 3-4 hours, train well and you will see results....

Your biggest mistake, NO breakfast.  Fix this immediately.....

Take a Multivitamin.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Zerosleep said:


> OMG!
> The symptoms of Vitamin B12 Deficiency
> 
> Diarrhea
> ...



Many of these symptoms can be from lack of calories.  You are not a doctor, don't try to self diagnose.


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

go4kj said:


> Your diet sucks big time buddy.  No wonder you are skinny.  Fix your diet, eat well balanced meals every 3-4 hours, train well and you will see results....
> 
> Your biggest mistake, NO breakfast.  Fix this immediately.....
> 
> Take a Multivitamin.



yea I never have morning breakfast... the reason being I dont feel like eating, but I think I was wrong I trying to eat more and more day by day. right now I dont have the time for going to gym as I have my exams on head (12th board a very crucial year for a student in India) 

Just wondering Taking Weider Mega Mass 4000 without Gym or Exercise will it cause any problems ? its been a week now I'm taking 1 Scoop of Mega Mass in 1 Cup Water + a tablespoon of Yogurt (its writing on the box that add 1 spoon of yogurt for extra nutrients ). do you think I should increase it to 2 Shakes/day ?

*@IainDaniel* : Yea I know I should not self diagnose but when I saw Memory Loss in the list, I thought that is it! I probably found out the deficiency. I used to have a very sharp memory until last year when I suffered from high fever and from that day the whole process of weight loss, me getting skinny started, now I cant remember stuff as I used to a year back or two. Maybe I'm overreacting but that's how it is.

oh btw what is a Multivitamin ? (sorry if that question is Noobish)

Thanks for being so helpful


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 7, 2009)

Mass Gainers are high in sugar. The sugar attracts water into the gut and may be the cause of your diarrhoea. 
If you eat when you're not hungry, does it make you feel sick? If not, eat even when you don't feel like eating. 
Multivitamins contain *multi*ple vitamins (also sometimes some minerals), some at RDA levels, though some RDAs are very inadequate (e.g. Vitamin D & omega-3 EFAs).


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 7, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> Mass Gainers are high in sugar. The sugar attracts water into the gut and may be the cause of your diarrhoea.
> If you eat when you're not hungry, does it make you feel sick? If not, eat even when you don't feel like eating.
> Multivitamins contain *multi*ple vitamins (also sometimes some minerals), some at RDA levels, though some RDAs are very inadequate (e.g. Vitamin D & omega-3 EFAs).



I actually meant is Multivitamin available at Pharmacy ? or do I have to some food/fruit which contain vitamins

I have a Serious Question here to be asked, some might think I'm a perv. but I'm not, this is just I always had in mind but never asked

Does Masturbation cause Weight loss and is it the cause for my current condition, coz I Masturbate almost everyday and sometimes twice a day so I thought this might be a reason of me being unhealthy

Sorry if these questions are not allowed to be asked, if it is not please delete it 

thank You


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

nope masturbate to your hearts content.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 7, 2009)

lol...it depends on how you masturbate!  

Your diet sucks, we've got that understood.  
Stop eating so much junk food.  
It may help to eat a decent breakfast. 

I think any decent multi will have enough b12 in it to get you by.  Other wise start eating a good balanced diet with fruits and vegetables.  I don't know why people ask why do I feel like shit or lift like shit when they will readily claim that they eat like shit.  Its no mystery.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 8, 2009)

which store bought multivitamin would you recommend nigepoo, i too live in the Uk. (N. Ire)    its sometimes hard to know if more expensive multivit always means better quality


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 8, 2009)

Snarff said:


> which store bought multivitamin would you recommend nigepoo, i too live in the Uk. (N. Ire)    its sometimes hard to know if more expensive multivit always means better quality


I don't recommend any multivit as I don't use 'em. I buy some vits from Boots on BOGOF with my Boots card. Otherwise, I get my vits & mins from the following on-line suppliers:- 
Natures Best - Vitamins, Minerals and Nutritional supplements. UK Mailorder
Buy vitamins online & vitamin nutritional supplements - Healthy Direct
ZipVit, Vitamins, Minerals, Glucosamine suppliers
Ultra K2, 90 capsules (15mg) for K2
https://secure.bio-tech-pharm.com/catalog.aspx?cat_id=2 for D3


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Nigeepoo those sites doesn't ship to India 
Anyways, we have a Store of Optimum Nutrition nearby and I saw that they have some Vitamins & Minerals products too : Vitamins and Minerals : Optimum Nutrition, The Bigger Picture

Can you please have a look and tell me which one would be appropriate for me

Thanks


----------



## go4kj (Jan 8, 2009)

I use Opti Men & have been using them for the last 6 months or so.  No problems.  It will turn your piss fluorescent Yellow, so don't get alarmed.  ON is a reputable company with quality products......


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 8, 2009)

Zerosleep said:


> Hey Nigeepoo those sites doesn't ship to India
> Anyways, we have a Store of Optimum Nutrition nearby and I saw that they have some Vitamins & Minerals products too : Vitamins and Minerals : Optimum Nutrition, The Bigger Picture
> 
> Can you please have a look and tell me which one would be appropriate for me
> ...


I don't know about any of those products, so I can't advise you. I take individual Vitamins & Minerals to suit me e.g. 
600mg/day Ca, 300mg/day Mg as AA Chelate or 450mg/day Mg as Oxide, 140ug/day Se as yeast, 500mg/day Vit C+bioflavonoids, 5000iu/day Vit D3 & 15mg/week Vit K2.


----------



## cpush (Jan 9, 2009)

Zerosleep said:


> Is there any medicine out there that will make me feel hungry, if there is then I'll probably buy it and try it out



Look for the bottle labeled "THC"


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys I just went to a local Pharmacy and asked him for Multivitamins she showed a packet it costs around Rs 65 thats around $1.2 or something ... shall I take that or go for Opti-Men ?


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 10, 2009)

The ones from the local phamacy are probably O.K. Check their B12 content (5ug?) You *are* going to eat more food as well, aren't you? At least in India, you don't need any Vitamin D3!


----------



## Zerosleep (Jan 10, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> The ones from the local phamacy are probably O.K. Check their B12 content (5ug?) You *are* going to eat more food as well, aren't you? At least in India, you don't need any Vitamin D3!



I have already started eating almost 3 times more to what I used to eat about 3-4 days back ... bought Peanut Butter too 

the pack says B12 3 mcg is it fine ?


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 10, 2009)

3mcg (=3μg) is a bit low. See http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitaminB12.asp 
"The DV for vitamin B12 is 6.0 micrograms (μg)" See the list in the link for B12-rich foods. Maybe it's best to forget about taking a multivit and just concentrate on eating lots of good food instead!


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 14, 2009)

If you want a way to feel hungry marijuana is a great way to induce hunger


----------



## Malcom (Jan 14, 2009)

or u could do like that youtube kid lol


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> If you want a way to feel hungry marijuana is a great way to induce hunger



Good one, if he puts on too much he can counter attack it with snorting coke, watch the weight you lose....possible side of affect of losing your teeth...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zerosleep said:


> I actually try to but I don't feel like eating.



I truly hate those words. I have some extreme fast metabolism and in my teens I had to eat like a horse to gain weight. Stop being a sissy and suck it up. EAT GOD DAMM IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2009)

Zerosleep said:


> Does Masturbation cause Weight loss and is it the cause for my current condition, coz I Masturbate almost everyday and sometimes twice a day so I thought this might be a reason of me being unhealthy
> 
> Sorry if these questions are not allowed to be asked, if it is not please delete it



LMAO! you must've over looked this forum ---> Sexual Health - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## Zerosleep (Mar 15, 2009)

I want to update this thread ... I know its been a couple of months since I posted but this is to thank everyone for their help

I've gained around 10 kgs (around 22 lbs) in 1 and a half month that's quite an achievement for me... Thank you everyone for the suggestions I followed it successfully peanut butter rocks

Thanks again


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 15, 2009)

eat,lift,shit,sleep, repeat.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 15, 2009)

eat,lift,masturbate,shit, sleep, repeat


----------



## T_man (Mar 16, 2009)

eat, lift, sex, shit, sleep, repeat


----------

